# The Official Name-That-New-Server Thread



## maxgoof (Feb 17, 2010)

Since FA is getting a new server,

And

All other servers were named for dragons,

Therefore

I would like to suggest Elliot.

*EDIT: *makes official** Hope you don't mind! **stickies**
- Neer


----------



## Lobar (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*

Ronald Reagan, he was the prophecized Red Dragon.


----------



## Freehaven (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*

I suggest DNF, inspired by the eventual status of Ferrox.

:3


----------



## Azure (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*

Smaug. Because Tolkien rocks.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*

Chocobo


----------



## Carenath (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*

Even the current forum server, is named after a dragon, how about that.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*

I'd like to call it Vera.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*

Trogdor.


----------



## Aden (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*

Francis Dolarhyde


----------



## Aurali (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*



Carenath said:


> Even the current forum server, is named after a dragon, how about that.



... Please god don't tell me you let him...

Oh god.. you did..

well this site is doomed.


----------



## Sciggles (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*

I like Ragnarok  Dragon spaceship


----------



## Smelge (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*

Goodboy Bindle Featherstone of Quirm

Or Errol, for short.


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*

Just don't name it after Eragon, whatever happens. D:


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*



AzurePhoenix said:


> Smaug. Because Tolkien rocks.


I agree with this.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*



The Drunken Ace said:


> Trogdor.


Already taken by an FA server.


----------



## TelknorDragon (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*

Removed.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*



Sciggles said:


> I like Ragnarok  Dragon spaceship


YUS


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*



AzurePhoenix said:


> Smaug. Because Tolkien rocks.


 
Tolkien rocks? now thats a *BIG* understatment.  For how old his stories are there beyond amazing.

Smaug would be cool, but maybe i think that cause i love dragons.:-D


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*



Dragoneer said:


> Already taken by an FA server.


 RATS!


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*

Day-Old Hooker is my vote.


----------



## net-cat (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*

Puff.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*



net-cat said:


> Puff.



This^


----------



## Carenath (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*



Aurali said:


> ... Please god don't tell me you let him...
> 
> Oh god.. you did..
> 
> well this site is doomed.


What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*

In before "Nortbert"

A small, white-logo'd  server with spirit?  "Ruth!"


----------



## Aurali (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*



Irreverent said:


> In before "Nortbert"
> 
> A small, white-logo'd  server with spirit?  "Ruth!"



Call it Irreverent. 

Because otter > dragon


----------



## Carenath (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*



Irreverent said:


> In before "Nortbert"
> 
> A small, white-logo'd  server with spirit?  "Ruth!"


The inferrence would be rather apt


----------



## Sciggles (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*



Irreverent said:


> In before "Nortbert"
> 
> A small, white-logo'd  server with spirit?  "Ruth!"



now I want to read the book again!! <333


----------



## BooBooBunnygirl (Feb 22, 2010)

VOTING FOR PUFF.


----------



## KABZ3N (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*



AzurePhoenix said:


> Smaug. Because Tolkien rocks.



That was going to my suggestion as well. Count my vote for Smaug.


----------



## LeverPuller (Feb 22, 2010)

I agree with the 1st post.
Elliot!
Elliot Elliot Elliot!
>u<


----------



## Bobskunk (Feb 22, 2010)

"dickbutt"


----------



## HiroJudgement (Feb 22, 2010)

Hiro--*headshot'd*

Puff's a pretty good suggestion. Either that or Y Ddraig Goch. Bit of a mouthful, though.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 22, 2010)

Fagbox
Routerhead
pinKSlot
Killinger
Pantaloons
Kobe
Shaqsquatch
The Nomi


----------



## Creedence (Feb 22, 2010)

Also voting for Puff.


----------



## Xeans (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*



AzurePhoenix said:


> Smaug. Because Tolkien rocks.



Yeap, it's got my vote. Short, concise and legendary.


----------



## Corey W. Greyfox (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm also voting for "Puff".


----------



## Sciggles (Feb 22, 2010)

Figment X3


----------



## Jazzfan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*



Xeans said:


> Yeap, it's got my vote. Short, concise and legendary.


I totally agree


----------



## DragonMaster626 (Feb 22, 2010)

If not already taken since I've been a member for only a a year or two.

Draco
Bahamut
Ragnarok


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 22, 2010)

Voting for Vera. DEFINITELY for Vera.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Feb 22, 2010)

Here's a short list of Dragon names for ya:

Chrysophylax
Custard
Glaurung
Griaule
Icefyre
Norbert
Pern
Prothero
Romanian Longhorn
Saphira
Scatha
Smaug
Tintaglia
Devon & Cornwall
Elliot
Gorbash
Mushu
Penelope
Smrgol
Vermithrax Pejorative
Yowler

And just because: Bob.


----------



## Sciggles (Feb 22, 2010)

There is also Ramoth from Dragonriders of Pern


----------



## yiff_chiyo (Feb 22, 2010)

Faranth
Carenath
Mnementh
Ruth

X3 all famous pernese dragons


----------



## Miles_Rose (Feb 23, 2010)

I think I'll vote for Puff


----------



## not-fun (Feb 23, 2010)

i like puff, but i feel obligated to suggest something twice as nerdy.

dracolithos was the name of the most powerful dragon found in the SMAUG MUD codebase stock areas. the only enemy with gas breath, and he dropped a full set of armor that was superpowerful.

so the text-based RPG nerd in me wants to suggest that.


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 23, 2010)

yiff_chiyo said:


> Faranth
> Carenath
> Mnementh
> Ruth
> ...



Naming it Carenath would be very uh... >_<


----------



## keegan (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm voting Puff


----------



## Bobskunk (Feb 23, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> And just because: Bob.



Changing my vote from dickbutt to this


----------



## bear-paws (Feb 23, 2010)

Rule 34 (named after a majority of its content?)
Balrog (named after a Tolkien epic creature that went down with Gandalf?)
Red Matter (star trek reference to something that creates black holes?)

3 equally bad options from the mind of Unktehila, Lizardbrain...


----------



## Smelge (Feb 24, 2010)

Call it "stupid piece of shit" to save time when it eventually breaks down and requires percussive maintainance.


----------



## nutty (Mar 16, 2010)

I vote for puff.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 16, 2010)

Sciggles said:


> Figment X3



I love it!  But I'm still voting for Ruth.



Xaerun said:


> Naming it Carenath would be very uh... >_<



"Carenath is brain dead, needs a kick."
"Carenath is going down..."
"We need to patch Carenath up"

Just another day in the admin group, really. 

<3 ya Carenath!


----------



## Carenath (Mar 16, 2010)

yiff_chiyo said:


> Faranth
> Carenath
> Mnementh
> Ruth
> ...


Although it's my thing, to name my systems after 'real' dragons, I've never named one after myself. I've named them all after others loosely correlated to that dragon's attributes or just for affectionate reasons.

There's also:
Ramoth (Mnementh's mate)
Canth (Largest Brown)
Orlith (Moreta's dragon)
Golanth (First to form a weyr-hold)
Zaranth (First to use telekenesis)



Irreverent said:


> I love it!  But I'm still voting for Ruth.
> "Carenath is brain dead, needs a kick."
> "Carenath is going down..."
> "We need to patch Carenath up"
> ...


You know I just need a steady supply of coffee and I run like clockwork. 

How about: Xenoth


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*

Is one already named Cthulhu?


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*



Artificial Ginger said:


> Is one already named Cthulhu?


We have Switchthulhu (our Cisco switch).


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*



Dragoneer said:


> We have Switchthulhu (our Cisco switch).


I don't know what that is, but I don't want to think too hard about it...

So servers get named after dragons, and switches get named after eldritch abominations, then?


----------



## Carenath (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*



Artificial Ginger said:


> So servers get named after dragons, and switches get named after eldritch abominations, then?


At least two of the current servers used by FA are not named after dragons.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*



Carenath said:


> At least two of the current servers used by FA are not named after dragons.


...so there's no theme whatsoever?
Ehhh...I might as well vote for Ruth too, then =/


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*



Dragoneer said:


> We have Switchthulhu (our Cisco switch).



Which is a pretty cool name for a switch.



Carenath said:


> There's also:
> Ramoth (Mnementh's mate)
> Canth (Largest Brown)



Canth is the name I gave my Remington 11-87 Premier Skeet.  Mnementh is the name I gave my Browning 425E Special Sporting  and yes, I've named the odd pistol after a fire-lizard. 



Artificial Ginger said:


> ...so there's no theme whatsoever?
> Ehhh...I might as well vote for Ruth too, then =/



But Ruth is a dragon's name. 

He's a small white, androgynous dragon from the Dragon Riders of Pern series, with as much courage and heart as the biggest browns and bronze dragons.

So the name fits the theme  of naming the servers after dragons.


----------



## Liam (Mar 16, 2010)

There's no server called Puff the Magic Server yet, is there?


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Name-That-New-Server Thread*



Irreverent said:


> But Ruth is a dragon's name.
> 
> He's a small white, androgynous dragon from the Dragon Riders of Pern series, with as much courage and heart as the biggest browns and bronze dragons.
> 
> So the name fits the theme  of naming the servers after dragons.



Eww, Anne McCaffrey. Why not name one "Saphira" while you're at it? =V


----------



## Lobar (Mar 17, 2010)

Liam said:


> There's no server called Puff the Magic Server yet, is there?



This is brilliant.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 17, 2010)

Lobar said:


> This is brilliant.



Yeah. I wanna change my vote to that.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 17, 2010)

Liam said:


> There's no server called Puff the Magic Server yet, is there?



Server names really should be shorter than longer.  Having to type ftp ftp.puff_the_magic_server each time is rather tedious.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 17, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Server names really should be shorter than longer.  Having to type ftp ftp.puff_the_magic_server each time is rather tedious.


Has Falkor already been proposed/used, then?


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 18, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> Has Falkor already been proposed/used, then?



I don't believe so.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 18, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> I don't believe so.


Can I propose it, then?


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 18, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> Can I propose it, then?



You just did.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 18, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> You just did.


Yayz! ^.^


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 18, 2010)

Onyxia
Sarah palin..


----------



## Brazen (Mar 18, 2010)

My suggestions:

HugBox
FapBox
DickInABox
FatalError
404
Scylla (assuming you name the next "Charybdis")
Rock
Hardplace
ClosedPool
DeadPool
MagnumForce
DirtyHarry
Bosco
Brazen
Paxilrose
DDoSHIT
FAFOutLoud


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 18, 2010)

Brazen said:


> My suggestions:
> 
> HugBox
> FapBox
> ...


I like these too =D


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 18, 2010)

I say Brian, after the dog in Family Guy.


----------

